# New BH title for Zefra



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am so pleased to share that Zefra earned her BH title this weekend at our clubs trial.

This is a very long time coming but I just couldn't get over my nerves until now. I have a great club who is very supportive. 

She had wonderful company in the BH's and we all passed. 

Zefra was awarded High BH which just was an extreme honour considering who we trialed with.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Congrats!!!


----------



## KinsleyBlue (Aug 5, 2016)

She is gorgeous! Smart, talented and beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## klaxons_jessica (Dec 9, 2009)

Some photo's of my sisters BH. 

Waiting at the start line.



Fast pace change.



Halt.



Heeling.



I really like this photo of them especially with the amazing fall background.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Bravo!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Was Jerzy and Ziro in your trial/Club this weekend?


----------



## Stonemoore (Oct 16, 2014)

Very nice focus in all the pics.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Smithie86 said:


> Was Jerzy and Ziro in your trial/Club this weekend?


No, they trialed at Niagara on Sunday. I believe they did very well though.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Just saw that. 99-90-98 . Brought home 5 trophies


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, definitely impressive!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congrats!! :smile2:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks! She is a fun dog to work. We were going to try for IPO1 this season but I think I am going to wait for spring as I want to clean up a few things this winter.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats to you both-


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## WembleyDogsUK (Jul 13, 2016)

Congratulations and all the best for the future. How old is your dog? These beautiful pictures together with diploma should be a beautiful addition to your home iconostasis.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Now on to the fun parts!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

Zefra is actually 5.5years old. We have been training for several years on and off. My club wanted me to do our IPO1 this year as well but, my nerves can only handle so much! Haha!

We will trial for our IPO1 and possibly the others next year in the spring and summer and then Zefra will be officially retired as we are bringing home a new pup this winter to start.

She will continue with CKC obedience. 

She had a knee injury last summer that we took a year off everything to heal so I don't want to push her too hard.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations!!!!! Beautiful pictures you guys look like a great team!!!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thank you. She really is a great dog, I'm sure in more experience hands she would of been something truly amazing. 

She is a great working partner and wonderful companion even though she can be a lot of dog to handle.


----------



## georgy girl (Feb 10, 2017)

*elisabeth_00117*

Elisabeth_00117 I'm hoping to pick your brain, is it possible to PM me, I'm new so I can't PM you. I have some breeder questions


----------

